# Thoughts on St. John's Wort?



## liebe (Oct 22, 2013)

I've been taking herbal and vitamin supplements for a while. Right now I'm taking Skullcap (love it), GABA, probiotics & multivitamin. I just added in St. John's Wort 2 days ago to see if it would give me a little bit of a mood boost, but the past 2 days I've felt extremely on edge and more reactive. I was wondering if anyone has had similar experiences, or if it's likely unrelated?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

definitely makes people more hyper during waking hours. which causes a good sleep at night.


----------



## SadMel (May 21, 2013)

I took wort for 6 months earlier this year, Perika brand. Didn't really seem to have any effect beyond trouble sleeping the first couple of days.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I am the lizard king!!


Well, not really. I've been on it for under two weeks and I feel weird. Sleep like a champ, though.

So to summarize: I am sleeping champ!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yer Blues said:


> I am the lizard king!!
> 
> Well, not really. I've been on it for under two weeks and I feel weird. Sleep like a champ, though.
> 
> So to summarize: I am sleeping champ!


It is supposed to make you sleep well because you're more active during the day. Do you feel any different during your normal routines?


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> It is supposed to make you sleep well because you're more active during the day. Do you feel any different during your normal routines?


When I first started taking it I felt slightly buzzed. But no, not really anything different during the day. I've always been pretty active during the day with hikes and casual work.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yer Blues said:


> When I first started taking it I felt slightly buzzed. But no, not really anything different during the day. I've always been pretty active during the day with hikes and casual work.


Does it make you more happy or less anxious?


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> Does it make you more happy or less anxious?


A little less anxious. Hard to say about happy, as I very rarely get really depressed.

It seems to make me feel like cooking and baking. The other day I made a St. John's torte.


----------



## TriAnarchy (Oct 27, 2013)

I have been taking St. John's wort for a few months now, 'Sundown Naturals' brand. The first few days I felt a little hyper; it resolved the worst symptoms of my depression (I no longer have the desire to hurt myself). So overall, I am glad I'm taking it, it didn't make me 'happy', but it did stop me from feeling absolutely horrible.

I will note that I am only taking half the recommended daily dose (150mg instead of 300). If I take more, I start having trouble sleeping.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yer Blues said:


> It seems to make me feel like cooking and baking.


Never heard of that side effect before


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

I took st Johns wort for my depression for a while, I have no idea if it was placebo but it made colours brighter for me, and I was also more energetic. And I had awesome super vivid dreams haha.


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

It's the tastiest of the herbal teas in my opinion.
I heard it has properties which relieve depression but there has been no scientific fact last time I read up on the tea.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Makes me more productive and I enjoy things a bit more.


----------



## sdmills (Sep 24, 2011)

I recently read this article that said it isn't useful and can even be potentially harmful....

http://blog.****************/bid/333099/Are-You-Taking-These-Two-Risky-Anti-Anxiety-Herbs


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

One of the many studies done: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16160619

There are others that are not so positive.


----------

